# Getting people to your website



## jared_aronson (Oct 5, 2005)

Anyone on here with a website really should read this very helpfull article:

money.howstuffworks.com/online-biz-promotion1.htm


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Way too many ads on that site. There are some nice articles at selfpromotion.com as well as webmasterworld and jimworld.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Rodney, you might want to consider upgrading to a better browser. Howstuffworks has no popups and no more ads than usual when displayed in mine. I can't speak for the content (a quick glance and it looks like every other article on SEO ever written), but the presentation doesn't get in the way of said content.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Rodney, you might want to consider upgrading to a better browser.


I'm using the latest version of Firefox and I got the "firefox has blocked a popup" message when I visit the site. I also use just about ever modern browser that there is 

Maybe I was a bit jaded after reading over a web design related site (webdesignfromscratch.com) without any ads and then when I saw that site, it felt like an overload. But the popup message was there.


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Oct 27, 2005)

I got one popup, but no BIG deal there.

Also, the article is full of inaccuracies and outdated information, but some good nuggets of knowledge in there!


----------

